# Strange satin stitch(handstitched)



## Schuey (Jun 14, 2011)

I hope you can see this image. Can anyone tell me how this technique is created? We've been getting requests for this type of stitching lately but I'm at a loss. We have both ApS-Ethos and Wilcom but I haven't seen this as a stock effect. Thanks.
http://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n606/pointindog/Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

The pictures isn't showing up.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Are you talking about the irregular edges?


----------



## Schuey (Jun 14, 2011)

Not so much the rough edges, I don't know if you can see in the image or not but it seems like there is approx. 4-5 stitches going into the same needle insertion. It looks like a regualr satin stitch but with a very open density, its just the fact that there's multiple stitches going into the same hole everytime that gives the column its density and volume. The column has a lot of height to it. This pic is of an Aeropostale shirt and we've been seeing a lot of this effect lately. I've seen it as a type of fill stitch in the past as well. Thanks.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

I cannot see the picture either. Not sure what it's called in your software, but in Sierra it's called repetitions. You can program for example.... for a stitch across the column to repeat multiple times before advancing to the next "line"


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well to be honest it looks like poorly done embroidery. Is this a new style/fad? It looks like they did not use a topping to keep the stitches from sinking into the fabric. I apologize if I am stepping on toes but that is what I see.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Schuey said:


> I hope you can see this image. Can anyone tell me how this technique is created? We've been getting requests for this type of stitching lately but I'm at a loss. We have both ApS-Ethos and Wilcom but I haven't seen this as a stock effect. Thanks.
> [media]http://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n606/pointindog/Untitled-1.jpg[/media]



Attached find a wilcom file showing what you need. Hope it helps.


----------



## Schuey (Jun 14, 2011)

Skits, the file was Password protected?


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Schuey said:


> Skits, the file was Password protected?



oops sorry...not sure how that happened. Hope this one works.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

sorry its password protected again...not sure why its doing that.

Anyway heres how you do it....

put in the satin stitches using any of the imput methods

then double click it and you will see the object properties....

change the satin count from 1 to 3 and you will see what happens. This is applied to every alternative stitch though so in this case it will be 1,3,1,3,1,3,

hope this helps


----------



## Schuey (Jun 14, 2011)

Skits,

Thanks a million that was it exactly! This has been a big boost. I've seen the the same effect(where the thread goes into the same needle insertion several times) but done as fill stitch. Any idea if this is possible with Wilcom? We've only recently purchased the software and while I would like to spend more time with it, the fact is I'm faster with our original application and time is money. Thanks again.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Schuey said:


> Skits,
> 
> Thanks a million that was it exactly! This has been a big boost. I've seen the the same effect(where the thread goes into the same needle insertion several times) but done as fill stitch. Any idea if this is possible with Wilcom? We've only recently purchased the software and while I would like to spend more time with it, the fact is I'm faster with our original application and time is money. Thanks again.


I would think that you could set this, and then choose a split satin. Not sure on a tatami pattern though.


----------

